# Photoshop in Illustrator



## subzero (2. November 2004)

Hoi Folks.. 

Ich habe in PS ein einfarbiges Logo (ca. 2000x1500px) entworfen, es sind 2 Flügel um eine moderne Friteuse.
Das ganze soll auf die Schürzen meines Kochclubs, wie mache ich aus der PS Datei jetzt ne druckbare Vektordatei (die die Druckfirma haben will).

Habe mitlerweile schon Ahnung wie der Illustrator , da es wie PS nen Adobe Produkt ist.

Danke für jedliche Hilfe.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. November 2004)

Du hast einen Kochclub? 

Zum Problem: Am Einfachsten und schnellsten dürfte das mit dem
Nachzeichnen-Tool gehen, der automatisiert das gleich.
Noch ne Möglichkeit: Falls der Adobe Streamline zur Hand ist, geht
das mit dem gleichen Verfahren
Oder die dritte Möglichkeit von Onkel Jürgen (auch sehr effektive Möglichkeit):
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=175699

Gruss und viel Spass beim Kochen 
Markus


----------

